# What Goes In Your Stew Pot?



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Many of us are now home cooking for our little fur babies. I started cooking about a year ago, and my havs love every bite! After years of ordering expensive can food and shipping cost, I found they would only eat it for awhile and then it would just sit in the bowl&#8230; down the sink it would go. Their output was sometimes runny or not good. I would switch brands, only to have another repeat of before. So I started my venture for something better.

I invested a lot of time in research on what was reported as good and bad etc, I found some information contradicted others sources. So I question if anyone really knows or if it is just a preference.

We now make our own Havanese Stew. I cook a big batch once a week and store it in smaller containers to freeze. The ingredients may vary but you can get the idea.

3 lb - Ground Turkey
2 lb - Ground Beef
2 cups - Green Beans (Frozen, Fresh or Canned)
1 cup - Sweet Peas
1 cup - Carrots
1 cup - Sweet Potatoes
1 cup - Broccoli
1 - Apple
3/4 cup - Brown Rice (uncooked)

We use two large pots to cook.

In one pot, boil the Turkey and Beef until no longer pink. You can also brown it in a skillet. After cooking the meet drain off all liquids (helps to remove the fat). Chop to very small pieces.

In another pot, put all other ingredients and add enough water to cover. Cover with lid and boil until soft about 30 - 45 min. (Do Not Drain this liquid) Chop to very small pieces.

After cooking, I add all of the veggies to the meet and mix well. Store and freeze.

Before serving, I heat it in the microwave to warm. I also add a little cottage cheese to the top of the stew before serving. You can add a little yogurt or what ever preferred.

This has worked well for us. They never pass up a meal now. We still buy kibbles to offer them as well.

* I know some dogs may have different needs and that should be considered. Please do not feed this to any dog that may show signs of allergic reaction to any of the listed ingredients. As with any new foods, introduction should be slow and gradual. *

Share your thoughts and recipes :hungry:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I will make up a small batch and see how they like it. They love steak and turkey burgers. When I make it, I usually just add some to their kibble and they love it. I try to sneak in some veggies, also.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Jonda!

Thanks for the recipe. Marj started a thread yesterday (Maybe Melissa can move it to this section ) And I posted a few there, I have some more to add!

Here's the thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1743

Thanks again, Melissa for starting this section for us.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

7 lbs of meat? How many dogs are you feeding with this mixture per week? Just curious as I think I could get by with less meat for two dogs. I may try to make up a batch just as a bit of a variation on their normal diet (Grandad's raw beef or chicken mixed with chopped frozen veggies).

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I only use about 1-2 lbs for Gucci, and that lasts a few weeks. I will definately have to fraction that recipe for one dog! ound: 7 lbs of meat would feed her for months!

Kara


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

I edited the meat.... wrote this a little too early before my coffee kicked in. It should be 3 lbs Turkey and 2 lbs of beef.

I have 2 havs and one cat that gets about 1/2 cup of this 2x per day (cat gets a little less). We also have two other havs that live with my mom down the street. They come for dinner a few times a week as well. It last us about a week. 

I have also used ground chicken in the same way. Can add fish or other types of meat if preferred.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have tried fish, but they only like it if is is fried flounder, sometimes baked salmon.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you ever add any supplements like Missing Link? Since it seems like its a soft texture, are their stools softer?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I started supplementing with K9RX, or flaxseed, and I also try to serve atleast 3 different "meals" a week to give a broader spectrum of nutrients. And I'm starting to make fortified biscuits and add those to the mix, too.

Kara


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

I do not add supplements except Flax or Fish oil sometimes and they still get kibbles as well. Their stools are really good (just right texture and color). That was one of the reasons I started cooking for them. I was getting tired of the soft and runny stool issues with the different high-end can foods.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, sorry, I forgot to answer that question, Shannon. Gucci's stools seemed a bit looser the first week, but went back to normal. They aren't as rock hard as they were when she was eating just kibble, but they don't leave "poo marks" on her fur all the time. The last few days she hasnt' had to have any butt baths. But maybe she is learning the right *stance* haha.

But logically, their stools will be moister with wet food (canned or homemade) because there is water in the food. I'd venture to say if a human lived off kibble, and kibble only...they would have harder stools, too. ound: 

Oh vey! What a fun topic! heh

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anyone feed home cooked meals some of the time and kibble the rest of the time? I'm worried that I won't have enough time to give my pup home cooked meals all the time and that I won't get all of the proper nutrition into it. Not to mention that chewing the kibble is probably good for his dental health. I'm wondering how it would be if I gave him one home cooked meal and one kibble meal daily, or some similar mix. He's gotten a bit picky lately (although if he's hungry he'll eat!), so I'm thinking he might just ignore his kibble meal and eat his home cooked meal. Has anyone tried mixing it up?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I have tried that. What happened was, she started refusing the kibble. SO.......my brilliant plan was to mix the kibble with the homecooked, well....she figured out how to eat everything BUT the kibble. Lick and SPIT. ound: 

But this last round of recalls did me IN, so I vowed to homecook everything she eats. Nothing commercial. Period.

You have to be really careful going the homecooked route and make sure that all the nutrient requirements are being met. If you want to go that way, do some research online and check out some books from your library and read all you can. Try to work in a variety of foods and veggies. I try to have 2-3 different meals made in the freezer and fridge each week. Normally, a batch of crock pot dogfood can last 3 weeks. I also sometimes give her portions of what WE eat for dinner some nights. Say, if I make a meatloaf for my family, I will make a small one for her on the side and just cook it up plain with the egg and maybe some celery or tomatos in it, etc. Or, like last night....hubby made prime rib, broccoli and rice, so I mixed some of that up for her.

I just started with a supplement a few times a week, too.

So, I would say it isn't very hard to go this route, you just have to vary things a bit and make sure the diet is well rounded.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara wrote: *"So, I would say it isn't very hard to go this route, you just have to vary things a bit and make sure the diet is well rounded."*

Absolutely! It's like with our kids. We figure if at the end of a week, they've eaten the majority of foods they need, then we're doing o.k. It's a bit challenging to do that every day, but if you feed your Hav a variety of meats, veggies, fruits, supplements, vitamins, carbs, etc... then I think that in the end, it works out well.

I also agree that kibble is good for dental health. Ricky has brown teeth in the back and isn't a chewer so I have to make sure he gets some crunchy foods to help with that. Sammy chews everything in sight and his teeth are nice and white! lol

I love your stew mix and will defniitely give it a try! Thanks.

Hopefully, we'll have the one thread, or two if necessary, with recipes or it might get confusing. lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

If I was to make something like the recipe at the top of this thread (the stew), would I need to add anything else? Or would this be all the nutrients and good stuff that my Beamer would require. (assuming he eats alittle kibble/wet dog food per day)

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ryan, if you are keeping kibble a part of the diet, than the stew should be fine. Generally, if you are going to only serve home cooked foods, you should rotate meals, and add different sources of protein, like eggs or cottage cheese (if he handles dairy alright) and use different vegetables. You'll learn over time, what veggies he likes/prefers and which ones he won't eat, so you can start altering the recipes to suit you.

One thing I also do, is try to incorporate whatever WE eat into something for her. I"ll keep some meat aside and won't season or salt it like I do the human food, and same with the veggies or starches I make, and then I will mix it up for her. Like tonight, I am making tacos (which she loves) and instead of putting taco seasoning on hers, I'll just use a little cumin and add some rice before I season it, and I'll probably throw in some diced carrot or something. I'll start a thread for you with some sources of nutrition and/or books you can read if you are interested in pursuing it.

I also add some supplements of flaxseed powder, olive oil, or K9RX (a supplement) Usually, I alternate those to help with the gaps.

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

When I die I want to come back as Kara's dog. I'd eat better than I do now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> When I die I want to come back as Kara's dog. I'd eat better than I do now.


LOL! ound:

I am used to being a special order cook. With 7 kids, they all have quirks about what they won't eat or don't like so it is not unusual for me to make 3 small meatloafs instead of ONE big one.

Would you believe that I mainly LIVE off of Life cereal, oatmeal, and Ben and Jerry's Ice cream?  Oh.....and coffee.

tee hehe

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My dogs eat way better than i do. I pay attention to everything that they eat, looking at labels etc...I do the same for my DH but not so much for me. Oh well!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Would you believe that I mainly LIVE off of Life cereal, oatmeal, and Ben and Jerry's Ice cream?  Oh.....and coffee.
> 
> Kara


Kara, i will cook my hubby a GREAT meal but i will eat a bowl of cereal. He gets mad when i do that but i just have never been much of a dinner eater. Baking, now thats a different story..........


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Is it possible for our havs to be allergic to any of the ingredients in the 'stew'?? I preapred a batch for Beamer yesterday and he liked it alot!

But last night I noticed he was breathing very heavy and quick while sleeping and also when we woke him to see if he was ok.. he was like that for a few hours last night and seemed to be fine this morning when we woke up for the day. Would this sort of thing be consistant with a food alergy?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, 

It is definately possibly that he is allergic. That would scare me, alot.

What did he eat that was "new" to him? Has he had beef before? potatos? etc.

The only thing I've had Gucci react to, so far, is canned tuna and salmon. Did you use organic produce? 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wait, you say he was breathing funny, like wheezing? or shortness of breath?

Typically, a food allergy can manifest itself like that, but that is probably the worst way!  Other signs are diarrhea, itching, vomiting, etc. 

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He was just breathing very quickly and heavy kind of... no wheezing or shortness of breath though...
It started when he was taking a nap... got me worried cause he was breathing sooo fast.. (like he was dreaming....) but continued when we woke him up..and continued when he fell back alseep... sooo.. hmmmmm
He has has carrots and ground beef before.. but all the other stuff is new to him...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Also, he was panting when awake.. and his toung was hanging out of his mouth alot...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How is Beamer doing now, Ryan? I wonder why he'd be panting like that. It's obviously not something he usually does, right? Will you try giving him more of the 'stew' you made or wait a few days to see if he reacts to that? It could be something else entirely, but it's a little worrisome when we don't have answers. 

Keep us posted! 

I just made a batch of 'stew', with most ingdts. like Jonda's on page 1. I cooked up ground beef, boneless chicken thighs, yams, apple, green peas, yellow tomatoes, corn cut from a cob a few days ago and the bottom of a bag of frozen blueberries. I figured 'why not?' lol I put some salt and a bit of olive oil. 

What I'll do is put everything through the food processor to create a paste-like mixture that I'll make into patties. Wish me luck!! The boys had better like this stuff. I was exhausted, legs were killing me and yet I still stood and chopped, cooked, cleaned up, and will now process...... I'm tired ! :frusty: ound: The things we do..... 

I told my oldest son that I used to take as much time to make their meals when they were younger, but now they eat crap because they're too fussy!! LOL ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj, that is sweet  I know your boys will love you for it!

You will have to let me know how the "Patties" turn out. I have not taken that step and made patties. Since the princess would probably just *glare* at me until I CUT it up for her!ound: (I'm not even joking!)ound: 

Jonda's recipe sounds good, I can't wait to try it. I may just add one meat, since I'm dealing with a smaller audience.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

_"the princess would probably just *glare* at me until I CUT it up for her! (I'm not even joking!)"_

*** Well, WE know who wears the pants in your family, now, don't we?? LMBO 
Oh my! She's got you wrapped around her little paw, Kara. ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj,

What if she were to CHOKE???  hehe.

I'll admit, she whined her way to get a jerky that just came out of the dehydrator. I put them on the table to cool a bit and she sat there and cried for 10 minutes until I caved in and gave her one. I'm a softy.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I made my stew and froze 'blobs' of the stuff on cookie sheets and stored them in freezer bags. I left enough out, in the fridge, for a couple of meals. I mix it with the dogs' kibble because I still want them to eat kibble. I buy Orijen, which is made in Canada and I'm very confident about the source of their ingdts. and their high quality.

Sammy and Ricky loved the stew!! They devoured it yest., and this a.m. ate more than half their meal and have been nibbling at it since. I even tasted the stuff and it was good! My kids were horrified :jaw: that I did that! LOL Sheesh....... kids !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are some VERY appetizing pictures of my latest stew. he !

I threw in 2 chopped apples and a cup of oatmeal to help bind it all a bit.

What did WE eat for supper that day?? Why frozen pizzas of course! LOL I was up on my feet for a long time preparing, cooking and bagging this dog food so had zero energy left for the rest of the day. Ah well...... eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, Marj....

That looks scrumptious!  Heck, I would've tried it, too. I have tasted some of Gucci's concoctions and they are good. It grosses my kids out, too, but its nothing that they haven't had before.

What was really funny, is when hubby came home from work and ate one of the treat biscuits/cookies, because they look just like real cookies, but NO sugar in them, of course. He just thought to himself that he "wouldn't have anymore". LOL You should've seen the look on his face when I told him they were for the dog! ound: Priceless.

My family thinks Gucci is fed better than them. I've been throwing small cuts of meat on a fryer and cooking it up for her and just throwing on some veggies that we are eating that day.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That last batch of stew I made was very popular with the boys! I ran out a couple of weeks ago, so am making another pot today. I use it as an occasional topper and if I'm stuck w/o kibble.

This batch has:

ground chicken (1 lb.)
ground beef (3 lbs.)
slab of veal liver
2 salmon burgers (nothing but salmon)
2 potatoes
brown rice
green beans
1 large apple
carrots
water


I'll mush it all up in the food processor again and freeze it in blobs. It is so convenient!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... bumping........ 

It's really too bad that the subject has been discussed in so many different threads, but I thought it important to bump some of the older ones up because i'm sure there's something else in here that might be useful to someone! :bounce:


----------

